# From concept to market



## jenswatches (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi all, here is my simplified story!
I got an idea in my head of designing my own watch one late evening. Feverishly I was drawing on a hotel notepad and started dreaming about having my own brand.:think:
Well, one thing led to another and about 6 months later I flew to Basel for the fair to source a manufacturer. I found two who were interested in manufacturing small production runs of less than 1000pcs. I got back home and had to finalise my design!:-s
I finally finished the design brief and emailed it to both manufacturers. I had my favourite out of the two, but price was going to be the deciding factor for now. Luckily the manufacturer I though would give me the best quality product, also came back with the better cost break.
Prototyping could begin!!! This was really an adventure for me. As I live in Melbourne Australia, I would work nights on my computer, to sort out issues with Switzerland. Most nights I was working till 4 or 5 in the morning, as I wanted to be awake and accessible for my swiss counterparts. This was a lot of fun, first the 3D drawings came back, then some rendered ones. It all started to take shape. Then when the first FedEx parcel arrived, I was ecstatic! The first case!!! (I can see I'm getting long winded now!)o|
I kept making changes to my design, fine tuning it while prototyping was happening. The company I dealt with was very helpful & understood what I was trying to create. Thank god!
Anyway, I had to realise that I was getting too involved and made changes that no other person would ever notice. I was just too close to my project. I stopped and went into production. Now I have my own watch on my wrist and a few people around the globe do as well. A great feeling that did take some time.

I wrote this for anyone who is interested or thinking of doing something similar. *Go for it*, few things are more rewarding!

Attached is a pdf design brief. If you read it you can see my ignorance, mixing up crown with bezel etc.  Embarrassing!!! 
A steep learning curve!

Jens, :thanks for listening!

P.S. I just remembered all the other things that are involved, particularly if you're doing alone on a shoe-string budget.
There is the watch box that are hard to get. I had to get mine manufactured in China on short notice. Then the is the Point Of Sale (or POS) display. Instead of spending $$$$ I had to make mine up myself using picture frames. Then there are the blocks for the POS, for the watches to sit on. And last but not least, there is brochures to be designed and printed, as well as the instruction/ warranty booklet.

P.P.S. I write this not to put anyone off the idea. It is a wonderful trip in life!


----------



## KillerKowalczyk (Jan 11, 2009)

I was very pleased to read this thread, I have many designs in mind that I wish I could see come to fruition. How much for one of your watches? How much does one of your watches cost you?

Thanks

BTW, beautiful design!



jenswatches said:


> Hi all, here is my simplified story!
> I got an idea in my head of designing my own watch one late evening. Feverishly I was drawing on a hotel notepad and started dreaming about having my own brand.:think:
> Well, one thing led to another and about 6 months later I flew to Basel for the fair to source a manufacturer. I found two who were interested in manufacturing small production runs of less than 1000pcs. I got back home and had to finalise my design!:-s
> I finally finished the design brief and emailed it to both manufacturers. I had my favourite out of the two, but price was going to be the deciding factor for now. Luckily the manufacturer I though would give me the best quality product, also came back with the better cost break.
> ...


----------



## DR_Dreadlocks (Oct 12, 2008)

Amazing story, Jens. Thanks for the encouragement. 

(P.S. The anthracite one haunts me. )


----------



## frigger (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice story:-!
Like your design.


----------



## Cortney Jay (Feb 4, 2009)

Ughhh,

Sounds strangely familiar!!

Been there, done that. Except now my partners and I have close to 400K into it.... but it'll work out. Its growing slowly but surely!!


----------



## goddino371 (Nov 22, 2009)

Inspiring, story! I'm into other business ventures, and your enthusiasm and passion in your post are intoxicating!


----------



## WatchAdct (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome story, Jens. How much did the process cost you, if you don't mind me asking...


----------



## yclo (Sep 10, 2011)

|> for designed in Melbourne!


----------



## slikmetalfab (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the post. Good to know and great confidence booster.


----------



## jenswatches (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you all for the lovely feedback.

Some time has passed now and I weathered the GFC, but only just. I have learned much along the way. One big aspect in creating your own design for the masses is marketing. Something I didn't truly appriciate and allow for. I was hoping that a good and unique design would be enough, but I now know that marketing is propably the biggest investment you'll have to make.

During the downturn, I had to look for alternative incomes, just to get by and continue to sink money into marketing. If I had to do it all over again, I would try and find a partner who is well versed in marketing and advertising (brand building).

All said and done, I would do it all again! 

Kindest regards,

Jens

www.jenswatches.com


----------



## xenon121 (Sep 26, 2011)

jenswatches said:


> Thank you all for the lovely feedback.
> 
> Some time has passed now and I weathered the GFC, but only just. I have learned much along the way. One big aspect in creating your own design for the masses is marketing. Something I didn't truly appriciate and allow for. I was hoping that a good and unique design would be enough, but I now know that marketing is propably the biggest investment you'll have to make.
> 
> ...


hi Jens, excellent design i must say. the story was really amazing. i do not know what other people say, i must say it is a very good concept for design.


----------



## justinxjustin (Oct 1, 2009)

Very beautiful watch!!


----------

